# hunting with Tannerite?



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

Me and the guys on the lease were discussing placing some Tannerite on the ground and surrounding it with corn..........wait till the pigs show up........... let them get all bunched around it......... then BOOM!!!

anyone tried it?


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

It would be a pig a que


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Fun stuff.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> Fun stuff.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


..x2 ..Sounds like a blast...sorry, I just had too..Bring us some video..lol


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Can I watch.Beau


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I really think all you'd end up with is a bunch of deaf and/or blind pigs running around eating your truck and such.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If you were to surround the Tannerite with nails some blu whistlers or something like that you just mite get u some....WW


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> I really think all you'd end up with is a bunch of deaf and/or blind pigs running around eating your truck and such.


Not true with the correct load....whats that saying......when pigs fly.....

Dont ask. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I threw around the idea of doing the same thing, but adding in some slingshot ammo. I decided that would be a tad dangerous for me, and probably qualify me for "idiot of the year" if I got hurt.

Would be cool though...


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> I threw around the idea of doing the same thing, but adding in some slingshot ammo. I decided that would be a tad dangerous for me, and probably qualify me for "idiot of the year" if I got hurt.
> 
> Would be cool though...


Or the Darwin award :doowapsta


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ If I can get a trophy in my memory, maybe its worth it? 

Or, if I drop the tractor bucket about 200-300 yards away(drop meaning take it off said tractor and move tractor) and shoot from there the bucket should stop them.... Right?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Not true with the correct load....whats that saying......when pigs fly.....
> 
> Dont ask.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


x2. make sure you put enough tannerite to get the job done. and it will get the job done. I should have videoed but we didn't think it was gonna work. How wrong were we.


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

PLEASE video this experiment - I can see a youtube sensation.... I have been thinking of doing the exact same thing.. 5# on a cinderblock (just to get some elevation) and surround the cinderblock with 50# of corn..


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

If you go ahead with your plan ... don't refer to yourself as a hunter .... ever.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ZenDaddy said:


> If you go ahead with your plan ... don't refer to yourself as a hunter .... ever.


on pigs, ok....whatever you say, i'm sure you have always been the perfect human being in your lifetime, god.....perfectly ok to trap then slaughter pigs, but no go with tannerite? :slimer:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a buddy that did the same thing but with crows. It. Was. Epic!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*HUNTER*-
*a.* the pursuit and killing or capture of game and wild animals, regarded as a sport

I like your idea!!!! I will consider you a hunter!! Killl em and skin the ones that are not mangled too much!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> If you go ahead with your plan ... don't refer to yourself as a hunter .... ever.


That's fine because I'm OK with exterminator of pests too.

I haven't done it because we are good exterminators with other methods and don't have that many hogs on our place, but here are my thoughts...

5 pounds is good
need projectiles such as buck shot loads
Set up as a directional away from yourself (think claymore) Face towards enemy

We made a dump truck cab disapear with 20 pounds... just saying.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Would the corn serve as a projectile?

... might curve the pigs appittie if some were lodge in its face


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

gal milk jug holds around 9# and it will do job by itself.. my friend told me so...make sure your 100 yds away.. projectiles: rocks, limbs, etc, fly far with that kind of charge..friend told me that too...oh yeah and I wouldnt eat any if their skin was cut by blast.. Alluminum nitrate and uria"fertilizer" mix is not good for appetite..


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

daisyrugersam used to have a great video on youtube of that very thing. he eventually took it down. three pounds should be plenty, i'd suggest being a long way off if you add shrapnel! maybe build a bunker to shoot from


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*If someone can post my video.*

I have a video of shooting a tannerite .5 lb container with a 4' 3"x3" piece of wood sitting on top of it. The board flew about 15 feet in the air. I can not post the video.

But it was cool. I laugh my back side off.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

A couple of boys did it on our place a few years ago. Killed 9 pigs - I believe. They put a gallon of it in a antifreeze bottle, put it in a box, built a divider and put nails and **** on the other side of the divider. It forced a directional blast. You would want to put the shrapnel on the complete opposite side of the tanerite from the shooter There are still nails in the trees at the hog wallow! BE CAREFUL!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't use nails, steel balls, etc. as it can be very dangerous. All you need is the proper amount of Tannerite and have the hogs in close.

Most will be killed outright, and the survivors will be dazed making for easy followup shots.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Just make sure you get your buddy to hold your beer first!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Just make sure you get your buddy to hold your beer first!


:biggrin: And say, "Watch This"


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Shaky said:


> Just make sure you get your buddy to hold your beer first!


Yeah, but he be playing the banjo for the background music. Better hand it to Toothless Sally and hope she leaves you some.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Tannerite vs. Cow...


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

AvianQuest said:


> Yeah, but he be playing the banjo for the background music. Better hand it to Toothless Sally and hope she leaves you some.


He used one shot, to shoot one block of explosive, to kill one pig...why not just shoot the pig?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Longshot270 said:


> He used one shot, to shoot one block of explosive, to kill one pig...why not just shoot the pig?


Because...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Longshot270 said:


> He used one shot, to shoot one block of explosive, to kill one pig...why not just shoot the pig?


that's like asking why you would use a 50cal to shoot a 100 pound pig...

come on man, it's men toys at it's finest...and legal! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

lots of fun....so i've been told


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=390864&highlight=beaver

that's a milk jug full of Sure Shot brand 20lb bulk mix... pretty much the cheapest way to buy it from what I've found. Would love to try this some time in the future!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

El Ahogo said:


> Me and the guys on the lease were discussing placing some Tannerite on the ground and surrounding it with corn..........wait till the pigs show up........... let them get all bunched around it......... then BOOM!!!
> 
> anyone tried it?


Hold my beer and watch this. Actually I like to see it. From a distance.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

here's one at the ranch about 100#'s


----------

